# GE WPRE6100G0WT No spin or agitate



## Maverick494 (Jan 19, 2011)

So I ordered a motor/invertor on ebay after the existing one gave me no LED indication what so ever. The new motor immediately threw a transmission code (4 blinks). I ordered one of those and put it in. I got it all reassembled and reset the error codes. After putting it into field service mode the motor is now throwing a locked rotor code, but the basket, pulley and everything spin freely. Did I get a bad motor??


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds like. won't clear?? no led on old mtr indicates in-line fuse blown. they have a new mtr which eliminates this fuse and doesn't blow mode shifter.. which mtr did you purchase-part #? you never know what you're getting on inter-net. buy your parts from a local authorized parts dist to avoid these problems.


----------



## Maverick494 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jacques said:


> Sounds like. won't clear?? no led on old mtr indicates in-line fuse blown. they have a new mtr which eliminates this fuse and doesn't blow mode shifter.. which mtr did you purchase-part #? you never know what you're getting on inter-net. buy your parts from a local authorized parts dist to avoid these problems.


if the inline fuse was blown the new motor would exhibit the same no LED as the last one did. Plus I verified that it was not blown with a multimeter. the motor is part no. WH20X10058 which is listed as compatible with the washer. As much as I would have loved to buy a motor from a local dealer, I couldn't afford to spend 225.00 on it. As it was I spent 75 on the supposedly new one online. Now if it is a matter of removing the fuse from the line because this motor is newer than the last one and the fuse is somehow causing it to show locked rotor (how that would be I have no idea) then I can do that.

I am half tempted to try taking the "new" motor apart and swapping the inverter to the old one and seeing if the old motor shows the same code. Not sure that is possible, haven't looked yet.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you need to check to make sure that is a genuine GE motor, $75.00 would be a steal.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

suminps up! no way that mtr-x10058 sold for $75. a lot of that inter-net stuff [the legit ones]are cust returns from those co's that take back electrical parts,so who knows what you're getting. i've seen some real doozies when called for service after homeowner gave up..IF it is in fact a x10058 it should have blown that fuse as soon as you turned it on. the two inverters are different-can't swap. don't know what to tell you-recheck the disconnects on mtr? but sounds like one winding being energized and other not[does mtr hum?] ohm windings out?? good luck.


----------

